# [SOLVED] dhcpcd @ boot R/L: the '-q' (lower-case) option

## CleanTestr

Note: I have a 'working system', both on x86 and multi-lib x86_64.

After rc-update add dhcpcd boot, 

ps ax | grep dhcp yields

```
Sss   /usr/sbin/dhcpcd -q ..

```

The Question is: where in the man page for dhcpcd is the -q documented,

and What Does It Mean?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> When starting dhcpd up from a system startup script (e.g., /etc/rc), it may not be desirable to print out the entire copyright message on startup. To avoid printing this message, the -q flag may be specified.

 

----------

## 666threesixes666

```

man dhcpcd

```

"     -Q, --require option

             Requires the option to be present in all DHCP messages, otherwise the message is ignored.  To enforce that dhcpcd only responds

             to DHCP servers and not BOOTP servers, you can -Q dhcp_message_type.

"

delete it from boot, add it to default.  if you use networkmanager (& probably wicd too) dont have it boot as it will call it its self.

----------

## CleanTestr

@ JagLover:  thank you. I feel *enlightened*  :Smile: 

@ 666: that was lower-case '-q', not upper-case '-Q'; Close, But no Cigar  :Smile: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

oh my bad its a little q....  disregard previous posts quote

"     -q, --quiet

             Quiet dhcpcd on the command line, only warnings and errors will be displayed.  The messages are still logged though.

"

sorry just woke up, still groggy.

----------

